# Sauvegarde impossible avec Office2 HD



## Wilthek (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je peux récupérer des fichiers via mes mails, Dropbox... Mais une fois modifiés, Office2 HD ne me propose que les "Fichiers locaux" dans "INBOX" or un message me dit que je n'ai pas les droits pour sauvegarder mon fichier ? 

Comment conserver mes modifications ? Revenir ensuite sur le fichier etc.

Merci pour votre aide

Wil


----------

